# Science Rendez-vous! STREET FESTIVAL! FOOD!



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I just wanted to let you guys know that UofT is hosting a science-themed street festival on May 7th. It's free admission and it'll be tons of fun!

Yours truly will be dressing up as a famed historical figure (possibly Darwin or Wallace) and walking around to educate and entertain.

So if you have time, come see Science Rendez-vous at UofT on May 7!

Here's the link to the event: http://www.sciencerendezvous.ca/2011/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee neettto!

Do you have any linkage for how to get there and stuff Watera?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I added the event's webpage link thing to my original post but in terms of transit, I only know how to get to campus one way LOL. I'll get you some more information in bit!


----------

